# People who have disappeared.



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 25, 2008)

So it struck me today that I have been here for just over a year and a lot of the people whom I originally got to know and had a few good laughs with are gone, even people whom I always saw posting in every thread and were very noticeable. Especially the people who were in the Furaffinity Village (name right?) thread, it was awesome XD

Off the top of my head these include:
Sateva
Paul Revere
Rilvor (although we all know why he is gone)
TundraWolfBlade (same)
Stoelbank

Can't remember who else >.<

So is there anyone who you've noticed the absense of? It's really strange how you notice the dynamics of threads change and even the boards when certain people are gone.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 25, 2008)

i do not care that Rilvor left for he has compared my intelligence to the scum on the bottom of a jar of vienna sausages....

and then a certain astral bat felt my OMNI-FUCKING-POTENT WRATH!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 25, 2008)

Rilvor was awesome.

As long as you didn't get on his bad side.
To be honest, can you expect someone to think you have a high intelligence when you don't use punctuation, I mean, capital letters at least!
Just stating the facts...


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 25, 2008)

You totally forgot I_Own_Charles.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 25, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Rilvor was awesome.
> 
> As long as you didn't get on his bad side.
> To be honest, can you expect someone to think you have a high intelligence when you don't use punctuation, I mean, capital letters at least!
> Just stating the facts...


 
do I have to link you to thread of which proves my intelligence and that I dont give a flying fuck because I am bombarded with grammar and punctuation stuff all day from my teachers so i come home to relax and mess up as much as i fucking like!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I've only been here since September 2007 so I was bound to forget some people =P

@ Lonleyfox; doesn't make the bad grammer any less annoying. Yes, I know you have listed all your credentials, but not using proper grammer gives the appearance of low intelligence because it is such a basic thing. It makes no difference whether you are one of the most intelligent people on the planet or not. That is why people may form an improper picture of you. If I didn't use good grammer then people would picture me with a lower IQ than they do now. I have been bombarded at school longer than you yet it doesn't mean I am too apathetic to use it when posting on the internet, the point of teaching good grammer is so people will use it in every situation.

Oh by the way, I'm not trying to insult you or anything, I'm just explaining how it works on most of the forums I'm a part of.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 25, 2008)

Well simply because it's a internet forum peopel get bored of em, and alot of people left because the black hole was removed


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose you are right. However I tend to find that forums gradually steal peices of your soul until it becomes very difficult to leave them.
I wonder if anyone would notice if I left in the future?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 25, 2008)

Why is Rilvor gone?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> do I have to link you to thread of which proves my intelligence



bahaha you tried to prove your intelligence on a furry forum

As far as I was aware, Rilvor's ban is 'indefinite', rather than perm. Though I doubt he'd come back even if unbanned. Nevermind.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Why is Rilvor gone?



Banned due to epic spamming.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

The only person that's gone that I missed was Coffee, but then I realised that he was here the whole time under a different name!


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The only person that's gone that I missed was Coffee, but then I realised that he was here the whole time under a different name!



He is?  Which one?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well simply because it's a internet forum peopel get bored of em, and alot of people left because the black hole was removed



Yep.  This.  I miss the 1k threads.



ramsay_baggins said:


> Yeah, I suppose you are right. However I tend to find that forums gradually steal peices of your soul until it becomes very difficult to leave them.
> I wonder if anyone would notice if I left in the future?



I would.  I'm pretty sure of it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> He is?  Which one?



Gatode Cafe.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i do not care that Rilvor left for he has compared my intelligence to the scum on the bottom of a jar of vienna sausages....



This made me laugh. So. Hard. XDDD


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 25, 2008)

Clafier said:


> This made me laugh. So. Hard. XDDD



for some reason he compared EVERYONE and EVERYTHING to the scum on the bottom of a jar of Vienna sausages o.o


...I do not know why


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> for some reason he compared EVERYONE and EVERYTHING to the scum on the bottom of a jar of Vienna sausages o.o
> 
> 
> ...I do not know why



He hasn't compared me to one though.  Besides, I've heard him use even more colorful analogies than that.....

But hey, that's my Rilvor for you. <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it just me or are there few people who stay here past a certain age, usually early-late 20's tops? Yeah, see, at a certain point in life, it's not that you outgrow forums, it's that you outgrow adolescent bullshit and your tolerance of it from others.

I'm still trying to decide right now if I wanna quietly slip out the back or spam/troll the fuck out of the place pimping whatever project I've got on the go and get myself banned because I won't care at that point, but right now what mostly keeps me here is morbid curiosity.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Sep 25, 2008)

what happened to jak3st3rb? he used to be on the forums alot. did he get banned?


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2008)

I kinda miss Paul Revere. Really knew how to keep a conversation going.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 25, 2008)

ElectricJackal said:


> what happened to jak3st3rb? he used to be on the forums alot. did he get banned?



He was gunned down in a shootout.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 25, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> He was gunned down in a shootout.



he's just too stoned. He isn't cool enough to be shot at


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Why is Rilvor gone?



Why is the rum always gone?

Exactly.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 25, 2008)

ElectricJackal said:


> what happened to jak3st3rb? he used to be on the forums alot. did he get banned?



he was put on moderation for something and hasn't posted much since.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 25, 2008)

ElectricJackal said:


> what happened to jak3st3rb? he used to be on the forums alot. did he get banned?


 
Yeah, you are him... look at the guys xbox live tag


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah, you are him... look at the guys xbox live tag



... moderation evasion?

/me boggles


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

I do miss Paul Revere, despite the kinds of posts he made. He wasn't a bad guy.. just was in a bit of a stone disagreement with just about everyone here.

Oh.. thegreathamster, where have you gone?

I would've said Bokracroc, but he seems to be around now more recently. Or maybe I just didn't see his posts for sometime..

Stoelbank *sighs*
I think some kind of drama happened there, but I completely missed that.

Themocaw made a recent appearance, but hasn't stuck around, I don't think.

*listens to playlist of songs made of whatever they use to make nostalgia*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah, you are him... look at the guys xbox live tag



What an idiot.



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> *listens to playlist of songs made of whatever they use to make nostalgia*



hint: It's Amsterdam's biggest cash crop and tourist attraction all in one.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gatode Cafe.



I did not know that 0.0

Also, LOL at ElectricJackal.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah, you are him... look at the guys xbox live tag



nice catch! XD


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

I liked Rilvor.  Thought he'd be smarter than to go doing something like spamming to get himself banned.

Lonely, fact is you've shown poor form all too often.  Rilvor's harsh, that I'll grant, but he's rarely actually wrong.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> hint: It's Amsterdam's biggest cash crop and tourist attraction all in one.



CORN.

No, hamsters!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> hint: It's Amsterdam's biggest cash crop and tourist attraction all in one.



But they're supposed to be sad songs! That wouldn't for depressing music at all. Now that you mention it, I could go for a playlist change anyway..


lol@ElectricJackal and MrFox.

I don't think Rilvor ever liked me (all because I called him Rilvy, probably), but I thought he was a good part of this forum. The respect I did have for him in policing idiocy here is now gone though. He lolpeen'd it away..


Also: Rostam The Grey... I haven't seen anything from him in a while.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> CORN.
> 
> No, hamsters!



Bestiality porn.

Seriously, so much of that shit comes out of the Netherlands it's not funny.


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> But they're supposed to be sad songs! That wouldn't for depressing music at all. Now that you mention it, I could go for a playlist change anyway..
> 
> 
> lol@ElectricJackal and MrFox.
> ...



Do you still <3 me Grim?


----------



## Cero (Sep 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i do not care that Rilvor left for he has compared my intelligence to the scum on the bottom of a jar of vienna sausages....
> 
> and then a certain astral bat felt my OMNI-FUCKING-POTENT WRATH!


HAH Omnipotent, yeah. He wasn't banned because of you, my naive young fox.


Clafier said:


> He hasn't compared me to one though.  Besides, I've heard him use even more colorful analogies than that.....
> 
> But hey, that's my Rilvor for you. <3


D'aww....


Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I liked Rilvor.  Thought he'd be smarter than to go doing something like spamming to get himself banned.


As he said, he didn't much care about this forum or his account on it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

Cero said:


> As he said, he didn't much care about this forum or his account on it.



Cared enough to make over ten thousand fucking posts.  But whatever.  He wanted to bail, obviously.  Why the hell he simply didn't exit the forums with dignity and grace instead of going LOLtard and spamminating himself into a ban is beyond me.  Like I said, I thought he was smarter (and a more mature person) than that, but then I frequently misjudge people, give them too much credit, trust them, etc.



Grimfang said:


> I don't think Rilvor ever liked me (all because I called him Rilvy, probably), but I thought he was a good part of this forum. The respect I did have for him in policing idiocy here is now gone though. He lolpeen'd it away..



I'm inclined to think he was fairly indifferent to you.  You're not an annoying person, nor are you a notorious lulzmonger.


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Cared enough to make over ten thousand fucking posts.  But whatever.  He wanted to bail, obviously.  Why the hell he simply didn't exit the forums with dignity and grace instead of going LOLtard and spamminating himself into a ban is beyond me.  Like I said, I thought he was smarter (and a more mature person) than that, but then I frequently misjudge people, give them too much credit, trust them, etc.



Oh, can you tell me exactly what you think of me?  Just curious.  No sugarcoating needed. =3


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Do you still <3 me Grim?



Of course I <3 you! You're from Iowa and stuff. You're actually really awesomely enlightening to hold a convo with, especially when it involves music, or if it starts slipping into philosophy and junk. DON'T YOU DISAPPEAR ON ME TOO!


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Of course I <3 you! You're from Iowa and stuff. You're actually really awesomely enlightening to hold a convo with, especially when it involves music, or if it starts slipping into philosophy and junk. DON'T YOU DISAPPEAR ON ME TOO!



Even if I did, I have your aim.  You can never get rid of me MUAHAHAHAHahahahaa


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh, can you tell me exactly what you think of me?  Just curious.  No sugarcoating needed. =3



lol yarite.  I don't think you're a douchebag, if that's what you were fishing for.  Your sarcasm tells me you don't really want me give you my opinions, nor would you care if I did.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 25, 2008)

Cero said:


> As he said, he didn't much care about this forum or his account on it.



well then why the heck did he keep posting on it? he wasted his life XD


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> well then why the heck did he keep posting on it? he wasted his life XD



Mind who you call black, little pot.  1,300+ posts is a fair amount of time wasted in this cesspool of text and image macros and furfaggotry.  Admittedly, it's unlikely neither you nor I will reach the level of "life pissed away on FA Forums" that he did - 10,000 is a big fucking number.


----------



## Magnus (Sep 25, 2008)

Rilvor is and stays the most awesome guy on the forums~ everyone should be more like him >.>


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Rilvor is and stays the most awesome guy on the forums~ everyone should be more like him >.>



Jesus tit-fucking Christ, you're even more of an asskisser than I was.  I prefer Azure, frankly - he's got a better sense of humor than Rilvor ever did.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 25, 2008)

All right, here comes the fun.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 25, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> All right, here comes the fun.



Indeed. I think I'm going to just sit back and watch....


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2008)

Note to self, be more selective in who I hold in high esteem.  Took a thread like this to make me realize how fucking sick I am of being someone else's groupie.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Rilvor is and stays the most awesome guy no longer on the forums~ everyone should be more like him and get banned >.>



fix'd


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY GUYS WHATEVER HAPPENED TO TAKUN LION THAT GUY WAS AWESOME



Magnus said:


> Rilvor is and stays the most awesome guy on the forums~ everyone should be more like him >.>



So tell us, what did Rilvor have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 25, 2008)

Did Ecs Husky leave...I can't find any trace of him  he was kewl


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You totally forgot I_Own_Charles.



Forgot to emphasize this the first time around. I miss that girl. :C


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember when i first joined, someone named Uzhas who was pretty awesome even though he was young. He stopped coming around after a certain time. :/


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol this reminds me of all mah other forums...gotta get back to em...~free~play~, gangz...boogi, Ninja...and the rest of the legends.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to wonder where WelcomeTheCollapse went.


----------



## Rayne (Sep 25, 2008)

*Grabs some popcorn*



Hackfox said:


> Did Ecs Husky leave...I can't find any trace of him  he was kewl



His internet caved in on itself.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I remember when i first joined, someone named Uzhas who was pretty awesome even though he was young. He stopped coming around after a certain time. :/



You mean this guy? He's on my list of watchers.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 25, 2008)

RIP Takun Lion

June 2008-July 2008

;.;


----------



## Huey (Sep 25, 2008)

I miss Easog =(


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 25, 2008)

Aden said:


> I kinda miss Paul Revere. Really knew how to keep a conversation going.



I enjoyed his Ron Paul and other USA related threads.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> fix'd



>:C  I'd rather not get banned, Grimfang.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 25, 2008)

all things die out eventually, and no one lasts forever... Team Artail is completely dead... with maybe 3 posts a day, if THAT. 

and as far as my knowledge, oh so many people that are gone now a days, were either banned, or just gave up on this site. I recall a few days where like, 10 people were getting banned in 3 hours tops.


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Note to self, be more selective in who I hold in high esteem.  Took a thread like this to make me realize how fucking sick I am of being someone else's groupie.



Probably for the best....and nah I'm naturally curious about what others think of me.  Helps me to better myself and any day you don't get better is a day wasted in my eyes.



David M. Awesome said:


> HEY GUYS WHATEVER HAPPENED TO TAKUN LION THAT GUY WAS AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us, what did Rilvor have for breakfast this morning?



I KNOW RITE.  I MISS TAKUN LION TOO.  RIP.



nameless_ermine said:


> RIP Takun Lion
> 
> June 2008-July 2008
> 
> ;.;



;_;


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 26, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> >:C  I'd rather not get banned, Grimfang.



I'd rather you didn't as well


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 26, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I wonder if anyone would notice if I left in the future?



I would!

These forums are like Royston Vasey....

...You can never leave....


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Jesus tit-fucking Christ, you're even more of an asskisser than I was.  I prefer Azure, frankly - he's got a better sense of humor than Rilvor ever did.


Hooray!!! I'm helping!  I'd ask what people think of me, but I'm pretty sure I've got an accurate read on the situation.  Still, it's nice to see that someone laughs at my antics.


----------



## Magnus (Sep 26, 2008)

fuck your opinions, their useless on the internet >:3 

and rilvor is still around xD


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I would've said Bokracroc, but he seems to be around now more recently. Or maybe I just didn't see his posts for sometime..


I float in and out. The whining gets too much for me sometimes.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Shark and Jonny ^^

I just liked the way Rilvor would tell it like it is and tell people what they needed to hear.
I miss Serathul as well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2008)

Seratuhl's still around just not as much.  Which is a shame really.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 26, 2008)

Lemme see...I remember the time when I joined this forum...and now notices the life cycle of the forum. XD


----------



## Kume (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone seen any trace of Smurgen, the hermy bunny? S/he always was so friendly....


----------



## Aden (Sep 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I used to wonder where WelcomeTheCollapse went.



9..9


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


> fuck your opinions, their useless on the internet >:3
> 
> and rilvor is still around xD



I guess he didn't actually want to get banned!


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahhh, it's that picture again.  I used to hate it, but now, it seems the most appropriate thing for that sort of situation.


----------



## Huey (Sep 26, 2008)

Arc never posts anymore =(


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

That's because Arc doesn't care about this site, he only cares about the Holegans.

What a fag.

Come to think of it, you rarely post outside of your movie polls.


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

Huey never posts here anymore


----------



## Huey (Sep 26, 2008)

Who cares about this site? Still would be nice to see him around now and again.


----------



## Huey (Sep 26, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Huey never posts here anymore



You know, I ALWAYS think about you passing exit 74B on 24 through TN. It always crosses my mind what would happen if I managed to find you and dropped by.


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

This makes me want to Google Earth that spot...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

I care about this site... 

HEY, HUEY NEVER THINKS ABOUT ME D:


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 26, 2008)

Aden said:


> 9..9



Well.. I did wonder that for the longest time.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Ahhh, it's that picture again.  I used to hate it, but now, it seems the most appropriate thing for that sort of situation.



I love MrAwesome.png

I'm not even sure I understand it.. until it gets serious with the glowing red eyes and all.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

No one gets MrAwesome.png

MrAwesome.png gets YOU


----------



## Jarz (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one gets MrAwesome.png
> 
> MrAwesome.png gets YOU



and what does it mean?


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 26, 2008)

Havent seen kidsune in a while...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

kidsune is still here as far as I know... 

back when my name was Rocko on this site, I recall quite a few people who were awesome as hell, but don't go here anymore. the only person I remember from way back then who still goes here is Aden. of course Aden doesn't know me, I just remember names, and I remember he was cool also

Aden, if you read this, are you a fennec fox? I love you to death if you are! =D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Havent seen kidsune in a while...



We're all still waiting to see his other ball.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We're all still waiting to see his other ball.



is this like kimmerset's foreskin thing? cause I've never heard this one 0_O


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 26, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Stoelbank



Stoelbank left because he couldn't stand me, if that is straight forward. But you should know that, right?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Stoelbank left because he couldn't stand me, if that is straight forward. But you should know that, right?


stoelbank.... sounds so familiar... when did he leave?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> stoelbank.... sounds so familiar... when did he leave?



Beginning of January, I recall.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> is this like kimmerset's foreskin thing? cause I've never heard this one 0_O



Mugshot thread, kidsune was being a whore, as usual, posted a pic of himself on his knees looking back at the camera. He was wearing shorts, and one of his balls was openly visible hanging out from them.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mugshot thread, kidsune was being a whore, as usual, posted a pic of himself on his knees looking back at the camera. He was wearing shorts, and one of his balls was openly visible hanging out from them.



I'm gonna.... *cough* need some proof of this... shenanigans... =D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm gonna.... *cough* need some proof of this... shenanigans... =D



:|


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 26, 2008)

I havent seen Retrocorn in forever D:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :|



I WANNA SEEEEEEEE!


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I WANNA SEEEEEEEE!



and i want to see my mate, but thats not happening anytime soon T_T


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> and i want to see my mate, but thats not happening anytime soon T_T



I'm.... sorry. but this doesn't have anything to do with mates... I wanna see kidsunes ball dammit! I'm just a bit curious is all.... how could I have missed such a thing?


----------



## Huey (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I care about this site...
> 
> HEY, HUEY NEVER THINKS ABOUT ME D:



You know, there's a restaurant I pass every now and again called "David's"


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Huey said:


> You know, there's a restaurant I pass every now and again called "David's"



imagine how many restaurants are called Huey's xD


----------



## Huey (Sep 26, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This makes me want to Google Earth that spot...



Just before I get to Nashville on westbound 24 - if I happen to be driving at just the right time of day - sometimes I could swear the setting sun turns the clouds green. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 26, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Still, it's nice to see that someone laughs at my antics.



You can't tell me you ever seriously thought that no one finds you entertaining.

And Rilvor's still hanging around? Jeez.  Having pangs of regret, Rilvor?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I WANNA SEEEEEEEE!



It's just a ball. Take a look at one of your own and you pretty much get the idea.



Huey said:


> You know, there's a restaurant I pass every now and again called "David's"



I wonder what they serve there 8D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You can't tell me you ever seriously thought that no one finds you entertaining.
> 
> And Rilvor's still hanging around? Jeez.  Having pangs of regret, Rilvor?



yea azure... you're our favorite wacky antics..... dude... thing


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's just a ball. Take a look at one of your own and you pretty much get the idea.



only it's someone elses... and if I got off at my own balls, I don't think I'd be as curious as to see this guys 1 ball x3

I'm kidding, I'm not gonna get off on shit like that, I'm just simply curious... plus, I like his pictures


----------



## Jarz (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I wonder what they serve there 8D



salad i guess


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> salad i guess



hehe, salad and tea.... 2 weeks later: shut down

sry David's... you tried x3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Neko, Did I mention yet that I like your new avatar? It's not nearly as disgustingly homosexual as your old one.



Jarz said:


> salad i guess



Free knuckle sandwiches served all day long.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm.... sorry. but this doesn't have anything to do with mates... I wanna see kidsunes ball dammit! I'm just a bit curious is all.... how could I have missed such a thing?



You horny fox...

Also i haven't seen Luna, OnyxVulpine or Wetwolf for a while.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Neko, Did I mention yet that I like your new avatar? It's not nearly as disgustingly homosexual as your old one.



You're a filthy liar. If anything, it's ten times as gay as the last one he had.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> You horny fox...
> 
> Also i haven't seen Luna, OnyxVulpine or Wetwolf for a while.



I miss Wetwolf a little bit. Good riddance to Luna.



AlexInsane said:


> You're a filthy liar. If anything, it's ten times as gay as the last one he had.



No wai


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


> and rilvor is still around xD



I would have disagreed with you about this oh....15 minutes ago.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Did I mention yet that I like your new avatar? It's not nearly as disgustingly homosexual as your old one.


ah... thnx... I guess. perhaps the pose isn't as gay, but for fucks sake, he's wearing a useless belt, and chaps xD


----------



## Magnus (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> only it's someone elses... and if I got off at my own balls, I don't think I'd be as curious as to see this guys 1 ball x3
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm not gonna get off on shit like that, I'm just simply curious... plus, I like his pictures



it looked disgusting .-.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Magnus said:


> it looked disgusting .-.


like I said, curiosity, not eroticism xD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ah... thnx... I guess. perhaps the pose isn't as gay, but for fucks sake, he's wearing a useless belt, and chaps xD



But at least he doesn't look as much like a little girl.

Looks like he isn't really doing clothes at all, though, so I can understand the chaps. Besides, goggles!



Magnus said:


> it looked disgusting .-.



This. The scrotum is the most horrendous part of the human anatomy.


----------



## Takun (Sep 26, 2008)

Has a neckerchief, still pretty gay. =P


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Has a neckerchief, still pretty gay. =P



ok, let's get this out in the open... I'm possibly the gayest furry on this site, and everything I have is none below flaming. I can word all of Celine Dion's songs, same with Enya. I'm a hardcore raver, I wear rainbows all over me, I have a lsip, and I bend over as if I've been fucked raw for 10 hours straight... so yea


----------



## Tycho (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The scrotum is the most horrendous part of the human anatomy.



Even sounds disgusting.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Even sounds disgusting.



SCROT-UMMMMMMS.


----------



## Takun (Sep 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, let's get this out in the open... I'm possibly the gayest furry on this site, and everything I have is none below flaming. I can word all of Celine Dion's songs, same with Enya. I'm a hardcore raver, I wear rainbows all over me, I have a lsip, and I bend over as if I've been fucked raw for 10 hours straight... so yea



Still pretty gay...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, let's get this out in the open... I'm possibly the gayest furry on this site, and everything I have is none below flaming. I can word all of Celine Dion's songs, same with Enya. I'm a hardcore raver, I wear rainbows all over me, I have a lsip, and I bend over as if I've been fucked raw for 10 hours straight... so yea



You even bend over for that pic you keep showing. But it makes you you, you are the stereotypical flaming fox, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, let's get this out in the open... I'm possibly the gayest furry on this site, and everything I have is none below flaming. I can word all of Celine Dion's songs, same with Enya. I'm a hardcore raver, I wear rainbows all over me, I have a lsip, and I bend over as if I've been fucked raw for 10 hours straight... so yea



...I've seen girlyboys like that who SERIOUSLY AREN'T gay (as in make out with girls), I beg to disagree. And I don't understand what is so wonderful in being like that that you brag about it...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

GAY PRIDE D00D ZOMG


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, let's get this out in the open... I'm possibly the gayest furry on this site, and everything I have is none below flaming. I can word all of Celine Dion's songs, same with Enya. I'm a hardcore raver, I wear rainbows all over me, I have a lsip, and I bend over as if I've been fucked raw for 10 hours straight... so yea



So you're an AIDS slut?  Figures...That's not pride, that's just bad fashion and living up to a stereotype.  Great job.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So you're an AIDS slut?  Figures...That's not pride, that's just bad fashion and living up to a stereotype.  Great job.



Hey, stereotypes always have a bit of truth to them.  He's part of that bit.


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Hey, stereotypes always have a bit of truth to them.  He's part of that bit.



Haha, too true.  My mom asked about flamers and I'm like...who cares?  Obviously that's how they want to act, why even care.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, let's get this out in the open... I'm possibly the gayest furry on this site, and everything I have is none below flaming. I can word all of Celine Dion's songs, same with Enya. I'm a hardcore raver, I wear rainbows all over me, I have a lsip, and I bend over as if I've been fucked raw for 10 hours straight... so yea


I'd like to hear a recording of your voice... >.>


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I can tolerate it, it doesn't really bother me that much.  But why trumpet it from the heavens?  It does little for your image, to tell the truth.  Gay Pride is retarded, etc, etc, you've heard my mantra on it before.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 27, 2008)

minihorse, maker of many awkward threads....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 27, 2008)

OMGees, Straitfox and Dragonfan! ^_^


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 27, 2008)

Straitfox still lurks.  He hasn't been active forum-side because a certain lulzey Web site whose very existence he detests seems to keep being brought up whenever he posts.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 27, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Straitfox still lurks.  He hasn't been active forum-side because a certain lulzey Web site whose very existence he detests seems to keep being brought up whenever he posts.



And that's the way we all hope it will stay.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 27, 2008)

The only one I really miss is ExTo...although he's on the mainsite anyway.



Huey said:


> I miss Easog =(



Really? That little ass-kissing prick? =3

What about you? I never see you post outside your polls! Post moar, kitty D:


----------



## ExTo (Sep 27, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> The only one I really miss is ExTo...although he's on the mainsite anyway.



Hi


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 27, 2008)

Clafier said:


> This made me laugh. So. Hard. XDDD



Same here XD

I really miss Rilvy-Chans D;

Despite his awe-inspiring level of awesome, he couldn't bare to reside within a cesspool were the faggotry is over 9000.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh hey guys.

Sex time now?


----------



## ExTo (Sep 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh hey guys.
> 
> Sex time now?



I've been keeping a warm spot for you next to the coral.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

<3


----------



## Wreth (Sep 27, 2008)

Stingray huh? Yay for not overused species =3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 27, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> minihorse, maker of many awkward threads....



I'm glad I don't have to see his creepy ass avatar anymore. It was like My Little Pony meets Brian Peppers.

powerfulhorse was another weird one. "Closed ass doll." Damn right I have a closed ass with freaks like you runnin' 'round up in here!


----------



## ExTo (Sep 27, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Stingray huh? Yay for not overused species =3



I like stingrays. Yes. :3

Many think I only act the stingray part to stand out of the crowd, though, so I'm glad you rather like the idea.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

I liked it before it was cool.


----------



## ExTo (Sep 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I liked it before it was cool.



Why do you think I've been keeping a spot for you? ;3

EDIT: PS Wait. Hat juice? Hat-eraide?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 27, 2008)

I miss WetWolf.  v.-.v  Good times, good times.  I also miss Raul.  He used to hang out in the 1k's.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Why do you think I've been keeping a spot for you? ;3
> 
> EDIT: PS Wait. Hat juice? Hat-eraide?



Hat was some sort of meme for a while. :|



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I miss WetWolf.  v.-.v  Good times, good times.  I also miss Raul.  He used to hang out in the 1k's.



Raul is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

Dammit, I didn't think those image macros were that damn macro-y.

Fuck, whatever.



ExTo said:


> I like stingrays. Yes. :3
> 
> Many think I only act the stingray part to stand out of the crowd, though, so I'm glad you rather like the idea.



*Steve Irwin joke*


----------



## Wreth (Sep 28, 2008)

Steve irwin is my hero


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Steve irwin is my hero



Hey, I think he was a good guy.  Don't get me wrong.


----------



## ExTo (Sep 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *Steve Irwin joke*



Aren't you a clever one! >

*Stings*


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Aren't you a clever one! >
> 
> *Stings*



Ohshi-

*dies*


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 28, 2008)

*laughs and teabags you* lol owned halo3 style XD


----------



## Wreth (Sep 28, 2008)

Haloverated


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2008)

Next thread to be made: Threads that have disappeared.

Hey, do you guys remember pages 1-3 of the _People who have disappeared_ thread?

xP


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Next thread to be made: Threads that have disappeared.
> 
> Hey, do you guys remember pages 1-3 of the _People who have disappeared_ thread?
> 
> xP




I have it set on 100 posts/page which makes references to pages mildly odd, especially in this case since I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I have it set on 100 posts/page which makes references to pages mildly odd, especially in this case since I have no idea what you are trying to say.



I think the topic was lost between pages 51-75. I have the default setting of 25 posts per page, so..

maybe I should reword the thread title to _Topics that have disappeared_

*sighs*
I fail again. haha


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 28, 2008)

I miss Kajet, he was cool.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Next thread to be made: Threads that have disappeared.
> 
> Hey, do you guys remember pages 1-3 of the _People who have disappeared_ thread?
> 
> xP



Hey guys, remember the "As much gay sex as you want" thread? Or Grim's intro thread? Those were great. 8)


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Kajet is still around.  Just go to the Three Frags forum, you'll find him there.  And I wish Straitfox would come back.  I do so miss making him shit his pants in NERD RAGE.  Did you know, after that whole incident when I LULZ'd him, he would get on AIM and call me a faggot for like 10 mins, and sign off for a month, then do it again, ad nauseum.  I have the logs somewhere...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys, remember the "As much gay sex as you want" thread? Or Grim's intro thread? Those were great. 8)



HAH, Grim's intro thread.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2008)

Ya. I remember how YOU GUYS got my intro thread locked!!

at least it wasn't deleted.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 28, 2008)

They should have stickied that shit, yo. 8)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Ya. I remember how YOU GUYS got my intro thread locked!!
> 
> at least it wasn't deleted.



Oh snap! Yeah.  And Grim was the last to reply in it!  XD  "Don't get my thread locked."  -locked-

Good times, good times.


----------



## Zorro101 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was gone for a bit but i have not seen anyone that spoke to me leave


----------



## Anbessa (Sep 29, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I like stingrays. Yes. :3
> 
> Many think I only act the stingray part to stand out of the crowd, though, so I'm glad you rather like the idea.



since when is an automobile considered a furry species?


no, wait.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Ya. I remember how YOU GUYS got my intro thread locked!!
> 
> at least it wasn't deleted.



I never regret a second being part of it, good time indeed. .^_^.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, can't believe this thread has survived... anyways, anyone remember VGM22 and Misty? They were cool =]


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen VGM22 posting about here


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I've seen VGM22 posting about here



Yes, especially in LOTD.





I remember your intro thread (I think). Reminds me of one I made (again, I think), but that one wasn't here. Good times.


----------



## Key Key (Sep 29, 2008)

I find it very strange that this was occurred, though I have seen stranger


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I've seen VGM22 posting about here



I suppose since the demise of the 1000 thread it gives the appearance of some people leaving cos they don't post so much?
*shrugs*
I dunno...


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 29, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I suppose since the demise of the 1000 thread it gives the appearance of some people leaving cos they don't post so much?
> *shrugs*
> I dunno...



It's pretty much like lurking, not leaving for many of the cases... yeah there're not many thread worth posting anymore...


----------



## ExTo (Sep 29, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> since when is an automobile considered a furry species?
> 
> 
> no, wait.



I'm not waiting! Oh no I'm not! D:


----------



## Anbessa (Sep 30, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm not waiting! Oh no I'm not! D:



VRRROOOOMMMM....

XD


----------



## Key Key (Sep 30, 2008)

I may be one of the next who disappear if things keep going the way they are


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I may be one of the next who disappear if things keep going the way they are



What do you mean, "keep going"? They've been this way for as long as I can remember, and aren't likely to change.  If you expected bunches of shiny happy people holding hands in a field of clover blossoms and daisies, oh boy did you pick the wrong Internet.


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I may be one of the next who disappear if things keep going the way they are



Bye, whoever you are.


----------



## Azure (Sep 30, 2008)

Aden said:


> Bye, whoever you are.


Don't be so rude.  You're supposed to say GTFO NEWFAG!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Ya, I kind of see the forums in the midst of one of those "golden eras" right now. Within a couple weeks, I'm sure it'll start heading for the trough of its cycle again. (maybe it's not just chance that these always seem to coincide with my period or bipolar flips or whatever..)

You should stick around, Key Key. It only gets better in time. They broke me here and FORCED ME to develop a better sense of humor! Sounds despicable, I know... but it's not so bad down here.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 30, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I may be one of the next who disappear if things keep going the way they are



Have we done something where we have to deal with the consequences of our actions?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Ya, I kind of see the forums in the midst of one of those "golden eras" right now. Within a couple weeks, I'm sure it'll start heading for the trough of its cycle again. (maybe it's not just chance that these always seem to coincide with my period or bipolar flips or whatever..)
> 
> You should stick around, Key Key. It only gets better in time. They broke me here and FORCED ME to develop a better sense of humor! Sounds despicable, I know... but it's not so bad down here.



You were asking for it with your clothes.


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2008)

Grim only says that cause he's holding the FA Iron Chef so he can steal on the food...


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You were asking for it with your clothes.



AM I ADORABLE OR WHAT? x3



Takumi_L said:


> Grim only says that cause he's holding the FA Iron Chef so he can steal on the food...



Nuh-uh! Guys.. keep cooking! Tako's a liar.


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> AM I ADORABLE OR WHAT? x3
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh-uh! Guys.. keep cooking! Tako's a liar.



Tako is not a liar.  Tako never lies.  Tako is wondering why Tako is talking in the third person.  TAKO SMASH!


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 30, 2008)

You'll all be sad when I'm gone! ;_;


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> ... but it's not so bad down here.



We all float down here...


----------



## Azure (Sep 30, 2008)

This forums had a Golden Age?  Huh, I could have sworn we were in the midst of a serious Drone Riot.  Hold still, I need to apply a nerve staple.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

whatever happened to Arbiter? I miss him... he was nice as fuck too. probably the nicest guy here!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> We all float down here...



Fuck that book was fucked.



NekoFox08 said:


> whatever happened to Arbiter? I miss him... he was nice as fuck too. probably the nicest guy here!



Yeah, Arbiter was pretty cool.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> whatever happened to Arbiter? I miss him... he was nice as fuck too. probably the nicest guy here!



aww!

*goes into the corner and pouts, wrapping his tail around himself*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> aww!
> 
> *goes into the corner and pouts, wrapping his tail around himself*


oh, you're nice as hell too. but this guy was so accepting. like, everything you said, he never got mad


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't be so rude.  You're supposed to say <bigfuckintext>GTFO NEWFAG!</bigfuckintext>



You can't be nice to these people, or they'll never learn. >:C

\Like children.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I didn't do anything wrong and no I am not changing the fact of who and what I am but I don't like conflict and I have felt a strong sense of negativity lately even if inadvertently toward me. I am really stuck in a situation that I don't know how to control, I'm sorry if I offended anyone, truly I am.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

I was gone for a week, I what I missed :3


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 1, 2008)

I assume I'm one of the 'oldfags'. I know there's quite a lot older than me though (Wolf-Bone).



Key Key said:


> Well I didn't do anything wrong and no I am not changing the fact of who and what I am but I don't like conflict and I have felt a strong sense of negativity lately even if inadvertently toward me. I am really stuck in a situation that I don't know how to control, I'm sorry if I offended anyone, truly I am.


Toughen up.


----------



## darkdy50 (Oct 3, 2008)

i havn't seen furryfox in a while, i miss my zoo friend T-T


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2008)

darkdy50 said:


> i havn't seen furryfox in a while, i miss my zoo friend T-T



The hell? Hasn't been THAT long...

There's a couple people about whom I genuinely wonder about their whereabouts.  Not necessarily because I liked them, mind you.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 3, 2008)

I was gone for 2 weeks awhile back no one noticed at all, I blend in to well. I have to ask for fun will you all miss me when I'm gone?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2008)

We'll be glad to be rid of you.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We'll be glad to be rid of you.



I thought as much, Don't worry I'll be glad if you go to.


----------



## ExTo (Oct 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I thought as much, Don't worry I'll be glad if you go to.



If that's counter-sarcasm, win.

If you took him seriously, fail.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 29, 2019)

Locking due to attempted necro


----------

